# Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel



## pyro (26. Apr. 2012)

Vor 2 Tagen bemerkte ich eine gelbe Stelle und Schimmel in einer Ecke vom Kellerraum genau unterhalb vom Bad, bzw. Badewanne.

Mir ahnte schlimmes und so wars auch. Wasserrohrbruch unter der Badewanne....  Sauarbeit... wenn ich den in die Finger bekomme der vor 25 Jahren Kupferrohre mittels erhitzen gebogen hat und dann mit einem verzinkten Rohr zusammengelegt hat... :grr:

Hat wer gute Tips wie man die Mauer schnellstens wieder trocken bekommt und den Schimmel wegkriegt?  

Ich habs Fenster auf und lüfte mittels Ventilator. Morgen will ich im Baumarkt so ein Schimmelmittel kaufen.


----------



## Benseoo7 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Hallo,
also mit Schimmel ist echt nicht zu spaßen. Wenn Du Putz auf deiner Kellerwand hast, würde ich den erst mal entfernen. Auch wenn viele sagen, das trocknet. 
Ich selber habe 3 Jahre nach Trockenzeit wieder an der gleichen stelle Ausblühungen gehabt. Also doppelte Arbeit-toll.
Muß nicht..... aber kann.
Und im Keller kann man für kleines Geld wohl wieder selber verputzen.
Hast du evtl. noch nen Lüfter oder Heizstrahlerß. Würd ich davor stellen. Kan nicht schaden, das Nasse mit Wärme zu bekämpfen.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## wkremer (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Hallo,
gegen Wasserrohrbruch ist man versichert. (Hoff ich doch für Dich)
Gilt im übrigen nicht für druckloses Wasser, also alles was zum Kanal läuft.
Das würde ich dann deinem Versicherungsvertreter melden.
Der schickt dann die richtigen leute zum sanieren.
Dafür ist man schliesslich versichert.

Mit dem Heizstrahler bringt im übrigen nicht viel, ausser dem 
Stromversorger, da müsste ein Bautrockner her, der auch das 
überschüssige Wasser sammelt.


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*



wkremer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gegen Wasserrohrbruch ist man versichert. (Hoff ich doch für Dich)
> Gilt im übrigen nicht für druckloses Wasser, also alles was zum Kanal läuft.
> Das würde ich dann deinem Versicherungsvertreter melden.
> ...




Oh daran habe ich ja gar nicht gedacht... es war die Warmwasserleitung die durch falschen Einbau und über die vielen Jahre leichtes rumoxidieren undicht wurde.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Die meisten Versicherungen haben nen 24 Stunden Dienst fuer solch akute Notfälle ! 
Da kannste direkt anrufen. 

Ansonsten hilft gegen Schimmel auch Ozon. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Ein Notfall ist es nicht... da mach ich nun keinen Wirbel.

Wenn die Versicherung bezahlt kann ich den Schimmel aber professionell entfernen lassen. Das Rohr ist inzwischen schon gerichtet und wieder dicht. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie lange das schon getropft hat...


----------



## docmatze (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Hi,

ich kann dir da einen echt guten Tipp geben : TROTEC Luftentfeuchter TTK 100 S
Kauf das Ding und stell es in den Kellerraum, was das Ding leistet ist wirklich der Hammer.
Du kannst das Gerät mit nem Profigerät vergleichen, schau dir mal die Testberichte dazu an.

Wir hatten schon 3 Geräte hier, aber keines kommt nur ansatzweise an das ran was dies Ding bringt.Wenn es ein Gerät gibt in der Preisklasse, dann nur das.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Noch ein Hinweis weil sich Wasserrohrbruch so krass anhört... ich habe keine 1000 Liter Wasser im Keller... die Warmwasserleitung hatte ein klitzekleines Leck, da tropfte es raus. Über die letzten Tage/Wochen bis ich den Schimmel bemerkte sind hier vielleicht 10 Liter Wasser rausgetropft und ins Mauerwerk eingedrungen.

Der Schimmelfleck an der Wand ist ca. 1 - 2 qm gross.


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Hi Pyro,

zum Pfusch,

CU Rohre kann man ohne Probleme warm machen und biegen,

fatal ist es wenn man verzinktes Rohr in  Flussrichtung,  nach Kupfer einbaut,
*andersherum geht das ohne Probleme*, solange keine Zirkulationsleitung im Verbund zum Warmwasser gelegt worden ist...


zum Wasserrohrbruch,
wenn du eine Versicherung hast,
nichts selbst unternehmen, Versicherung melden und von Fachfirmen sanieren lassen.

Kopf hoch...
Jochen.


----------



## underfrange (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Hallo,

selbst wenn sich die Wand trocken anfühlt würde ich einen Bautrockner aufstellen. Du weist ja nicht wie lange das Wasser schon in die Wand gelangt ist. Bautrockner und sogar den benötigten Strom bezahlen die Versicherungen.


----------



## Dr.J (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

Hi,

wir hatten vor 2 Monaten auch einen Frostschaden an der Wasserleitung im Bad. Der Versicherrung den Schaden gemeldet, alle betroffenen Gewerke (inkl. Fírma mit Bautrocknerverleih) bestellt, Kostenvoranschläge machen lassen, Versicherung hat abgenickt. Seitdem sind die Handwerker dabei alles wieder schön zu machen.

Übrigens war ich paff, wieviel Wasser der Bautrockner aus der Luft gezogen hat.  Das waren mehrere Liter.


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wasserrohrbruch im Haus... nun feuchte Mauer + Schimmel*

So, laut Versicherung ist dieser Schaden nicht abgedeckt. Dann muss ich das selbst auf die Reihe bekommen.

Zu lange läuft das Wasser wohl noch nicht weil vor ca. 4 Wochen habe ich im Kellerraum geweisselt und dabei ist mir nicht aufgefallen das die Wand feucht wäre geschweige Schimmel.

Ich informiere mich nächste Woche über einen Bautrockner - ich weis allerdings nicht ob ich bei dem derzeitigen Wetter mit Sonne und bis 30 Grad einen solchen Trockner brauche da ich tagsüber das Fenster offen habe und einen Ventilator laufen habe für die Luftzirkulation. 
Pilzmittel werde ich morgen im Baumarkt kaufen.


----------

